# Problem Setting up Wifi Network using Dlink DIR-615 and BSNL UT-300R2U



## intel131 (Dec 19, 2011)

Please HELP!!! me set up wireless network using Dlink DIR-615 router and BSNL modem UT-300R2U. I tried doing it myself but the internet disconnects frequently. Then to reconnect i have to restart the router.Without the Dlink router, internet works fine. I want to set up a network so that i can access internet on mobile and ipod touch.
     PLZ HELP......i am new to this networking stuff......


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

Try this step by step guide
Set Up a Wi-Fi Network - Wired How-To Wiki


----------



## acewin (Dec 29, 2011)

reset your router and modem both. Reset modem if and only if you know your account details. Before doing this check if there is any updated firmware for your router and modem. 
As first step try reset of router and then setup your internet
second would be a reset after firmware upgrade.
Interestingly BSNL modems are quiet good, never faced any problem with them. So any change in them should be last of the options


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you have enabled DHCP server in the router & have decreased the lending time to 1 hour or less.  This might be the cause of your problm.

Is this case, disable DHCP. And for best results, reset the router & enter all the settings again.


----------

